# Velo Orange frames



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with VO frames? I am thinking about building a bike for longer rides and looking for a good frame for less than $1000. I came across the VO Rando frame on the VO website and it looks pretty good to me. Based on what I can read, it seems like a suitable frame for me but I am curious to hear what others think of it.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont know the frame but......... I have looked at and like it. I also know that Velo Orange sells really good stuff. I have bought alot from them and have always felt good about my purchase.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Over priced and trendy. If you're more interested in looking at your bike than riding it, VO is the place to buy. 650b? Please....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

StillRiding said:


> Over priced and trendy. If you're more interested in looking at your bike than riding it, VO is the place to buy. 650b? Please....


Reasoning? My LHT with 650b was a great touring bike.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

LHT is sold in 700c and 26" sized frames. Why go looking for trouble by slapping off-sized and little used wheels on one. Good luck finding spares unless you're touring in France.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

StillRiding said:


> LHT is sold in 700c and 26" sized frames. Why go looking for trouble by slapping off-sized and little used wheels on one. Good luck finding spares unless you're touring in France.


You can run 650B on a &00C LHT no problem. The tires are gaining popularity very quickly with the touring crowd.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

The VO Rando is a 700C frame. No need to get in to a wheel size panic here.


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

StillRiding said:


> Over priced and trendy. If you're more interested in looking at your bike than riding it, VO is the place to buy. 650b? Please....


While the product looks nice and it will probably last forever, I tend to agree that it is probably overpriced and trendy. 

Steel touring frames are becoming scarce, hence overpriced. However, if you look on ebay for a steel frame, you'll be able to find lots of stuff. 

The thing with a touring frame for loaded stuff, is that light weight becomes much less important than in a racing frame. So butting to reduce weight, and other fancy tube manipulation is less necessary. A simple DB frame or a straight gauge frame will do just fine with a reasonably slack geometry. Basic 4130 chromoly will be awsome.

I bought a Specializez allez racing frame on ebay for $150. It is the 91-94 version with gorgeous lugs and made in taiwan. It probably weight 2 to 3 pounds more than a new carbon frame. However, it rides great, it looks great and it makes no difference to me.

For touring the weight difference won't affect you at all. Look for a nice frame on ebay.

Now, for a nice titanium custom touring frame I would check habanero cycles. For around $1000 you can get an outstanding ti frame, and for a little more one that is made custom for you.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

andresmuro said:


> While the product looks nice and it will probably last forever, I tend to agree that it is probably overpriced and trendy.


OP should just dumpster-dive for bikes as necessary when they break-down. $750 is obviously way too much money to spend on a new frameset from a reputable seller that is purpose-built for what he wants to use it for.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a very nice looking frame for a poser like myself, and I wouldn't mind the extra surcharge, but I'm quite happy with my 26" wheeled LHT for now. ..


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

As others have mentioned, paying for quality is stupid. You should make your own bike out of other people's trash, sticks, twigs, and wax. 

I'll bet these same people bought an $8,000 house and a $500 car. Maybe they buy out-of-date Ramen Noodles, too... no sense letting the store rip you off by charging a fair price for non-expired food!


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I was also under the impression the VO frame was for 700C. 

This build, if it ever happens, will probably be just as much for the eye as it will be for the riding quality... I have a nice rig for loaded touring so this one would be used for longer rides, centuries etc, as well as the tweed ride if it ever happens in my neck of the woods. So for longer rides in style if you want. Weight and speed are not so much of a concern with this one. 

A lot of the VO stuff is just pleasing for the eye but I don't know much about the quality of it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Where else are you going to get a low-trail randonneur-type frame/fork for that money? If all my bikes didn't already have 650b (y'know, that antiquated fashionable French wheel size that I'll never be able to get anywhere when my rim suddenly and catastrophically fails) I'd pick one up.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rcnute said:


> Where else are you going to get a low-trail randonneur-type frame/fork for that money? If all my bikes didn't already have 650b (y'know, that antiquated fashionable French wheel size that I'll never be able to get anywhere when my rim suddenly and catastrophically fails) I'd pick one up.



+1...I think it's a great deal for a lugged frame....


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

A couple other options-

THe guy who used to build Velo-orange semi-custom frames (the pass hunter and a few others) now builds for a bike shop in SF called "Box Dog Bikes"- He builds a frame for them called The Pelican. It was just reviewed by Bicycle quarterly and they liked it a lot.
http://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/?tag=pelican-frames

Under 1k for the frame and fork. I've seen one in person and it's very well done. edit- just saw they rised the price to 1160. still a great deal.

OR, you could do what I did and spend a little extra and buy a custom frame from that same builder. He does fantastic work- see this thread for some build details. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=199904

good luck, and don't let anyone get you down. It's hard to find a decent looking sport-touring bike these days..

Some other options if yer looking at semi-traditional looking steel would be salsa's cassaroll or the surly pacer- both will fit fenders and larger tires...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Kurious Oranj said:


> Thanks for the comments. I was also under the impression the VO frame was for 700C.
> 
> This build, if it ever happens, will probably be just as much for the eye as it will be for the riding quality... I have a nice rig for loaded touring so this one would be used for longer rides, centuries etc, as well as the tweed ride if it ever happens in my neck of the woods. So for longer rides in style if you want. Weight and speed are not so much of a concern with this one.
> 
> A lot of the VO stuff is just pleasing for the eye but I don't know much about the quality of it.


The Rando frame is for 700c wheels. The Polyvalent is for 650B wheels.

I plan on stocking both of them in my store because they're so damn cool.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I forgot about that one--I think I like it even better than the VO. I'm falling out of love with lugs a little...



buck-50 said:


> A couple other options-
> 
> THe guy who used to build Velo-orange semi-custom frames (the pass hunter and a few others) now builds for a bike shop in SF called "Box Dog Bikes"- He builds a frame for them called The Pelican. It was just reviewed by Bicycle quarterly and they liked it a lot.
> http://www.boxdogbikes.com/blog/?tag=pelican-frames
> ...


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> A couple other options-


Shame on you! You have now made my seemingly easy decision on a frame much more complicated... 

These are some seriously nice frames...



PlatyPius said:


> I plan on stocking both of them in my store because they're so damn cool.


Too bad you are on the wrong side of the river. I will have to drive across the flat and boring IL to visit...


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Kurious Oranj said:


> Does anyone have experience with VO frames? I am thinking about building a bike for longer rides and looking for a good frame for less than $1000. I came across the VO Rando frame on the VO website and it looks pretty good to me. Based on what I can read, it seems like a suitable frame for me but I am curious to hear what others think of it.


Bicycle Quarterly Volume 6, Number 1, Autumn 2007 tested the Velo Orange Randonneur. All in all they were very happy with the bike.


----------



## tesatestarossa (Feb 15, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> The VO Rando is a 700C frame. No need to get in to a wheel size panic here.


It's 700C frame? Really.. Hmmm


----------



## santapakka (Mar 18, 2011)

RussellS said:


> Bicycle Quarterly Volume 6, Number 1, Autumn 2007 tested the Velo Orange Randonneur. All in all they were very happy with the bike.


I'm wondering if that review was for the USA handbuilt version of the Randonneur instead of the Taiwanese made version they currently sell. I'm pretty sure you could still get a handbuilt from VO back in 2007.

I've seen the bike in person, it's very pretty. My wants for it are maybe some options for touring like mid-fork bosses for front panniers. Another pair of waterbottle bosses, rear rack seatstay bosses...

I have an aversion to the elbow-like bend in the fork. It wouldn't have taken much more from the manufacturer to apply a nice French curve--like some of the Constructeurs where incorporating into their cyclotourist and randonneur frames, which effects the comfort of the ride. To me, it cheapens the look, and might effect the ride quality.


----------



## dvald001 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a Rando--and I love it. I don't have a lot of other bikes to compare it to, but between my Rando and my Surly CC I almost always choose to ride the Rando. It's a beautiful bike, and with 28mm tires, Nitto Tech stem, leather bar tape, and Brooks saddle, I'm about as comfortable as I can get. It's not the fastest bike I've ever had, but if you ride long distances or with some light loads, it's basically perfect. I even took it on some trails and it help up all right. After I built it I basically stopped riding my CC until I changed it up with some 38c Marathon Cross tires and added front/rear racks so it could become my tourer/commuter/fire trail bike.


----------

